# A little Min Pin causing huge headaches



## dbramaged (Jun 12, 2009)

I recently brought a 7 week old chocolate min pin home. This is actually my 3rd min pin. He is full of energy and shows lots of affection. However, this is the first one that I've had issues with potty training. This is usually one of the most simple things and it's causing some of the biggest problems. He has a wire frame crate to himself that he seems to poop in, but never pees in it? He's never home by himself for more than 4 hours while I'm at work and he gets PLENTY of exercise as he gets a good 30 minute walk before I go to work, a walk when I get off work and sometimes he goes frisbee golfing with me (2-3 hours of walking/running). 

He eats twice a day: 1) in the morning after our walk (about 7am) and 2) in the evening after our second walk (about 6pm)

I don't feel he is over eating as he gets a total of 2/3 cup a day as recommended by breeders and my vet.

Yesterday, for instance, he pooped twice on our morning walk, once in his crate while I was at work before lunch, again in his crate while I was at work in the afternoon, once again on our evening walk and then AGAIN when I take him out before bed at about 10pm. He is eliminating more than I feel he is eating!

He does not pee in his crate anymore. He seems to have bladder control but his bowels are causing lots of headaches.

Also, he whines throughout the night now. This just started within the last week. He doesn't have an accident at night, he goes right to sleep when he first gets into his crate but about midnight - 3AM he cries and cries!

CAN ANYONE HELP ME?!?!? Any good ideas? I'm at wits end and haven't gotten a good night's sleep in about a week. 

He is still a puppy at only 13 weeks old, but I've never encountered this issue with either of my previous Min Pins. The crate is 10x15 and I have the blocker/separater installed to give him about 3/4 of that space.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

My Belle used to poop in her crate all the time, but not pee. I have no idea why, it was very frustrating....I feel your pain. Just be reassured that it will stop eventually.

He probably whines at night because he probably has to potty or is lonely.


----------



## dbramaged (Jun 12, 2009)

emily445455 said:


> He probably whines at night because he probably has to potty or is lonely.


He gets taken out just before going to bed and is always able to hold it all night? I have taken him out in the middle of the night before just to be sure, and he wouldn't go after being outside for a good 10-15 minutes. I put him back in his crate and he goes back to sleep for about 10 minutes and starts crying again. At about 3am every night he stops. Then wakes me up by crying/whining for our walk at 6:45 every morning. Of course, I don't let him out until he relaxes.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

A dog that is 13 weeks old should not be expected to "hold" it for more than three hours and a half (1 month for each hour of holding it). If you go to bed at 9 then expect to get up at midnight and again at 3:30 AM to let him out. Do not play with him. This is potty time. Give him food and lots of happy voice when he goes (hard at 3:00AM but this won't last 4ever). 

What dog food are you feeding? Cheap stuff like you get in the Supermarket tends to make more poop. Is he getting ANY other food besides his meals (treats etc.)? These can add to the poop. 

How big is the crate? If it is too large (bigger than stand up, turn around and lie down room) he will be encouraged to poop in it. He will also be encouraged to poop in it if he came from a pet shop as those puppies have to go in their crates and always have.. from the puppy mill to the pet store (not saying you got him from a pet store.. just more information if you did.. or if you got him from a breeder who caged him). 

I would suggest you be sure to praise praise and more praise when this puppy goes outside and be sure to get him outside more often. Keep a schedule.. when he poops, pees and where.. and you may detect a pattern and be able to understand better how to circumvent the issue. 

and last, but not least, take puppy and a stool sample to the vet. Parasites (worms and protozoa) can create need for frequent BM's.


----------



## dbramaged (Jun 12, 2009)

Elana55 said:


> What dog food are you feeding? Cheap stuff like you get in the Supermarket tends to make more poop. Is he getting ANY other food besides his meals (treats etc.)? These can add to the poop.


I feed him Blue Buffalo All Natural Puppy food. He only gets 1/3 of a small chewable treat for each BM or potty. 



Elana55 said:


> How big is the crate? If it is too large (bigger than stand up, turn around and lie down room) he will be encouraged to poop in it. He will also be encouraged to poop in it if he came from a pet shop as those puppies have to go in their crates and always have.. from the puppy mill to the pet store (not saying you got him from a pet store.. just more information if you did.. or if you got him from a breeder who caged him).


His crate is only 10x15 and he has access to about 3/4 of it due to a divider. I got him from a breeder that kept him in a baby's crib with his one brother and one sister. The breeder worked with litter box training and going outside prior to me picking him up. I was referred to the breeder from a valuable source (my mother).



Elana55 said:


> and last, but not least, take puppy and a stool sample to the vet. Parasites (worms and protozoa) can create need for frequent BM's.


I took Doyle to the vet 2 days after I got him and he was wormed by the breeder and the Vet did not find parasites. I'm afraid he may have picked something up from another dog, as he has been meeting several dogs in the last 5 weeks! But none of which were sick.

Thank you for all of your thoughts and ideas. It is greatly appreciated!!!


----------

